# Cheapest insurance for modified cars anyone?



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Just on my way to get my new r35 and unless I install a black box in my car my quotes are very expensive. Any one now any cheap ones Adrian flux is what I use normally but it's twice the price of the cheapest quote with the box? Need to no by 11 30 today or it will be to late. Cheers


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*ins*

admiral seem cheapest .....but do you want that? imo you should get the cover you feel happy with. i know i paid extra for the cover i felt happy with ....its yur choice Buddy


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Try Elephant mate

This may also help 


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-7.html


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What do you call very expensive ?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Well having a black box fitted is a No No on a GTR 

Bobby


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

bobbie said:


> Well having a black box fitted is a No No on a GTR
> 
> Bobby


Can you imagine? Your insurance would go through the roof! The box would be going mental with the amount of 'G' it received in the GT-R even with pretty normal driving. :chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

bobbie said:


> Well having a black box fitted is a No No on a GTR


On the flip side, you could use it as a tracker to locate the car :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Pace Ward


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Depends what you call costly... I'm with AIB - I was 26 car is stage 4.25 - Tracker fitted £1,300 8 years no claims and 0 points (god knows how)

Places like Admiral etc don't you insuring you when your stage 4+ I phoned them up with a 900 quote went to take it then they refused after I listed my mods


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

dtox said:


> Depends what you call costly... I'm with AIB - I was 26 car is stage 4.25 - Tracker fitted £1,300 8 years no claims and 0 points (god knows how)
> 
> Places like Admiral etc don't you insuring you when your stage 4+ I phoned them up with a 900 quote went to take it then they refused after I listed my mods


Like you said even a stage 4 is almost impossible to tell is modded unless you delve deep I got a quote for £500 from hastings direct for a stock car Black edition and I pay £1900 all mods declared and I know if anything happens ill get paid out and a top notch hire car and legal cover etc.

As far as the what if something happened if you have an accident how many of you know your stock car is 100% stock, I do a lot of turbo diesel maps and out of say every 10 cars 2 are already mapped and the driver has no clue !!!!!


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Got admiral to drop the black box in the end and payed 1100 compared to 900 with the box so I was well happy. I'm 31. 8 years ncd and no points with a 50k car stage 4.25 tuned so all in all I'm happy with that. Your right a black box in a GTR would have been crazy. Even tho they can't pass any info on to rival insurance company's they could cancel your policy if your in the lowest 5% of drivers that arnt careful. Anyway glad I can give it the heavy right foot syndrome now and again without worrying. Lol.


----------

